# BBQ Sauce Recipe



## rayb (Mar 21, 2012)

Just found this on the internet for making my own sauce, anyone have any suggestions? I have never attempted making my own sauce and wanted to find a base sauce that I can experiment with. Would this be a good starter? What options do I have? What else could I use besides ketchup?

2 cups tomato ketchup
1/2 cup frozen apple juice concentrate
1/2 cup Frank's Red Hot
1/2 cup bourbon whiskey
1/4 cup molasses
2 Tbsp soy sauce
Salt and pepper

Mix all together and simmer untill reduced to about 2 cups


----------



## eman (Mar 21, 2012)

Aint but one way to find out if it's good or not. Make some!!!


----------



## so ms smoker (Mar 21, 2012)

I really like Jeffs sauce and it works great in my chili.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Mar 21, 2012)

So MS Smoker said:


> I really like Jeffs sauce and it works great in my chili.


Jeff's sauce works great with anything.  That stuff is mind-blowing good.  I've thought about mixing in some fluoride and using it for toothpaste.


----------



## rayb (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol, tooth paste huh? Well it must be pretty good then! I just bought the recipe so Ill be trying it soon. Not sure if I want to try the rub or sauce first. He says the rub is all you need but I also like the saucy side of ribs, as does my wife.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2012)

About the only things missing that I have used would be 1/4C Mustard, 1tsp Garlic pwd and 1tsp Onion pwd. Maybe a shot of Worcestershire or a Tbs of Lemon Juice...JJ


----------



## rayb (Mar 21, 2012)

well gonna make it tomorrow so we will see!


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 22, 2012)

RayB said:


> Just found this on the internet for making my own sauce, anyone have any suggestions? I have never attempted making my own sauce and wanted to find a base sauce that I can experiment with. Would this be a good starter? What options do I have? What else could I use besides ketchup?
> 
> 2 cups tomato ketchup
> 1/2 cup frozen apple juice concentrate
> ...


That sauce is going to be really thick if you reduce almost 4 cups of ingredients down to 2. I would certainly change the soy to Worcestershire sauce, I also think you should consider decreasing the bourbon to a tablespoon or two, tops. You want the flavor of the whiskey, not a ketchup cocktail. My preference would be to also decrease the Franks to 1/4 cup and add 1/4 cup of apple cider vinegar. Add *Chef JimmyJ's *garlic and onion for sure.

IMHO if you are making a tomato based sauce you will always get better results by starting with ketchup. If you start from scratch with tomato sauce and paste that the first thing you must do to make BBQ sauce is >>> make ketchup. It's much easier and less expensive to buy a bottle of ketchup for a buck and cut out the extra work.


----------



## rayb (Mar 22, 2012)

Well here we go, starting the ribs now using Jeffs rub and gonna try the sauce on a half slab. Had to dial the heat back a bit though on account of my wife and daughter. Ill throw the pics up after dinner!


----------



## cdldriver (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## bigeyedavid (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree with chef JIMMY J :)))


----------



## michael ark (Mar 24, 2012)

I would just make it you can always add but you can't take away. Once you have their sause you can add more ingredents to make it yours.


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 25, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> About the only things missing that I have used would be 1/4C Mustard, 1tsp Garlic pwd and 1tsp Onion pwd. Maybe a shot of Worcestershire or a Tbs of Lemon Juice...JJ


  You got it JJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2012)

I posted a 6 ingredient recipe today...


----------



## cdldriver (May 29, 2012)

oldschool what hapen to recipee?


----------



## smokinhusker (May 29, 2012)

cdldriver said:


> oldschool what hapen to recipee?


Here's the link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122451/bbq-sauce


----------



## tj omalley (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like a good start. Try a a healthy splash of apple cider vinegar......check out www.tjomalleybbq.com for things to try your sauce with.


----------

